# Angeln Mallorca,Ibiza



## FGH (3. August 2015)

Hi Leute ,
Habt ihr ein paar Tipps wie man auf Mallorca bzw. Ibiza gut im Riff fängt?
Habe letzes Mal mit meinem Vater auf Ibiza gut gefangen jedoch nur Rotfedern große Fische. Meißt Meerbrassen mit Calamari am Grundblei.
Habt ihr ander Metoden wie Spinnfisch die gut funktionieren oder kennt ihr neue Hot Spot´s wie Häfen?

Freue mich über jeden Tipp.
FGH


----------



## schwab (3. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln Mallorca,Ibiza*

Hallo zusammen, also gerade Mallorca wär echt interressant!?



FGH schrieb:


> Hi Leute ,
> Habt ihr ein paar Tipps wie man auf Mallorca bzw. Ibiza gut im Riff fängt?
> Habe letzes Mal mit meinem Vater auf Ibiza gut gefangen jedoch nur Rotfedern große Fische. Meißt Meerbrassen mit Calamari am Grundblei.
> Habt ihr ander Metoden wie Spinnfisch die gut funktionieren oder kennt ihr neue Hot Spot´s wie Häfen?
> ...


----------



## glavoc (5. August 2015)

*AW: Angeln Mallorca,Ibiza*

hast deine Frage im falschem Bereich gestellt, "Angeln in Europa" wäre hilfreicher gewesen... 
Hab euch beiden mal den richtigen rausgesucht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=58908

Kann euch jedoch leider nicht weiterhelfen, da ich dort selbst nie war.
lg


----------

